

One in six are on some form of psychiatric drug - SuzyQT
http://www.rutilusallec.com/?p=5533

======
tokenadult
That's leaving aside alcohol and various substances on the federal controlled
substances list.

This is an important issue. As the submitted article points out, many of the
combinations of drugs that are prescribed to soldiers (the topic of the
article) have not been investigated for their effects and side-effects in
combination.

